# onkyo NR515 to TV through HDMIarc, but no sound back to TV speakers?? HELP?



## sparx (Dec 22, 2012)

just got my new onkyo NR515 A/V receiver, and trying to hook everything up.


I have the 515 connected through HDMI (arc) main out to HDMI arc on my Pana GT30.
I have a wii game console and a DVD player connected through Video and Audio in (not HDMI)
I can get picture from both, but no sound out of TV speaker.

I cannot get sound back from NR515 to TV speakers. Only works for TVsignal if I power off the NR515.

Should sound not be sent back to TV through HDMI arc, not having to use all surround speakers?
HDMI control (RIHD) on
ARC auto
I have not been able to connect all 5.1 setup, but sound is coming out of phone output just fine, but need sound to be able to come out of TV speaker.


What am I doing wrong or which setting am I missing?
TIA


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ARC means that the audio is being returned to the AVR *from *the TV and does not, afaik, apply to the audio signals from the AVR *to *the TV speakers.

Nonetheless, getting audio to the TV speakers usually involves a menu setting (■ Audio TV Out on page 62 of your manual) on the AVR that turns off the AVR's speakers and, instead, passes audio to the TV over the HDMI. Note, however, there are complications and limitations on this explained on the bottom of that page. You might be better served by feeding all sources (audio and video) to the AVR directly or using another audio output from the TV rather than using ARC for this.

Can I ask you why you need the AVR to listen to the speakers in the TV?


----------



## sparx (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply - I have chosen ARC to limit the number of cables to the TV. The main issue here is using the Wii or DVD, since these are connected to the AVR. Picture works fine, but I need the sound to go to the TV untill I get my 5.1 speaker setup.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

sparx said:


> Thanks for the fast reply - I have chosen ARC to limit the number of cables to the TV. The main issue here is using the Wii or DVD, since these are connected to the AVR. Picture works fine, but I need the sound to go to the TV untill I get my 5.1 speaker setup.


OK. I understand why you want to use an AVR with TV speakers. However, sending all sources to the AVR would mean you would need only one HDMI cable to the TV which, so far as I see, is the minimum possible.


----------

